# Opinion: US Cutter Raindrop vs Graphtec Craft Robo 2



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Which would you choose and why?


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Depends on your intended use....


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

kenimes said:


> Depends on your intended use....


They're both listed on USCutter.com as "craft and scrapbooking cutters", they would have identical intended uses.

My primary use would be cutting vinyl. I was wondering if anyone had personal experience with either/both, and would be willing to share their likes and dislikes for each.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jun 26, 2008)

I would choose the graphtec as that was what I chose when I bought my cutter before and am very happy with it. I did buy the 24" model though.


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Crit21 said:


> They're both listed on USCutter.com as "craft and scrapbooking cutters", they would have identical intended uses.
> 
> My primary use would be cutting vinyl. I was wondering if anyone had personal experience with either/both, and would be willing to share their likes and dislikes for each.


Craft Robo is for scrap booking and Craft Robo Pro is a lower level professional model. Although it can be used for scarp booking. Any vinyl cutter canbe used for scrap booking if that is what you want. I use Carft Robo Pro for vinyl, light transfer masking and opaque transfer contour cutting.


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

If price is not an issue I'd choose Japanese over Chinese. just my opinion.


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Great...which is which?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

Probably both are made in PRC however I'm sure the craf robo would have Japanese quality control, the other I'm not sure of.


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

No offense intended, but when someone says pick the one made in Japan, but says both are made in China, it felt like someone was pulling the newbie's leg. As you can see, I'm totally new at this. 

Frankly, with the worst of the recession to come, and business expenses rising while customers keep quitting to save on household expenses, I could sure use some serious advice. I have a business that could use the extra income signs can bring in. I make a few signs by hand, and they seem to generate some reponse. I figure more signs will be even better.

I'm on an extremely limited budget, as we are now starting to pay business bills out of pocket. Would someone please recommend an inexpensive, reliable vinyl cutter?


----------



## ino (Jan 23, 2007)

1. nope I don't know.
2. No offence taken, just gave my opinion.
3. Its your money, its your decision.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Go to Ebay and look up Us Cutter there they do auction off there new vinyl cutters and some times you can get 24 inch cutter for the same price as A craft one!!!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

here is there link eBay Store - USCutter for Vinyl Cutters etc: 24 - 36 Vinyl Cutters, USCutter MH-Series, Creation PCUT


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

mrdavid said:


> Go to Ebay and look up Us Cutter there they do auction off there new vinyl cutters and some times you can get 24 inch cutter for the same price as A craft one!!!


I saw those on eBay, but USCutter reduces their warranty on those from 1 year down to 3 months, even though it's still USCutter doing the selling. Apparently, you can "upgrade" the warranty back to the standard warranty for a fee, but you end up paying as much or more than if you get it from the USCutter website.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Crit21 said:


> I saw those on eBay, but USCutter reduces their warranty on those from 1 year down to 3 months, even though it's still USCutter doing the selling. Apparently, you can "upgrade" the warranty back to the standard warranty for a fee, but you end up paying as much or more than if you get it from the USCutter website.


 
Indeed, so I would suggest purchasing direct.

Craft Robo is Japanese
Raidrop is Chinese

Robo has an optical eye for contour cutting, and the raindrop does not. Raindrop does have a laser eye used for manual alignment with registration marks for contour cutting, but the software for this feature is not ready yet.

Does not really sound like you will be contour cutting, which is why I asked the first question: intended use. Seems like you want to cut vinyl for signage, vehicle decals, banners, etc. Either will work for that use. Craft Robo is also geared a bit more towards the scrapbooking a craft side of things, they are just both in that particular category becuase they are small, table-top units.

If you have the room, get a 24-25" vinyl cutter, such as the USCutter MH721. Great little starter unit with low initial investment- under $400. Comes with the necessary design/ cut software to get you going. Raindrop is made by the same manufacturer, but alot smaller.


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Funny, but I was also looking at the MH721. For just $120 more I can cut 24" vinyl, and it comes with a stand.
While I'm not pro-Chinese at the moment (which is why I try not to shop at WalMart), it's getting hard to find anything that's truly Japanese or American anymore. No doubt Japanese manufacturers get many of their parts from China and Malaysia nowdays.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Crit21 said:


> Funny, but I was also looking at the MH721. For just $120 more I can cut 24" vinyl, and it comes with a stand.
> While I'm not pro-Chinese at the moment (which is why I try not to shop at WalMart), it's getting hard to find anything that's truly Japanese or American anymore. No doubt Japanese manufacturers get many of their parts from China and Malaysia nowdays.


 
Yea- the Chinese units are basically the lowest priced vinyl cutters on the planet, so their overall fit and finish is not like the quality of a GraphTec or Roland, but for $400, if the darn thing produces the same end results- why not try one, and at the very least, it will pay for itself within the first few jobs you cut with it.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Crit21 said:


> Funny, but I was also looking at the MH721. For just $120 more I can cut 24" vinyl, and it comes with a stand.
> While I'm not pro-Chinese at the moment (which is why I try not to shop at WalMart), it's getting hard to find anything that's truly Japanese or American anymore. No doubt Japanese manufacturers get many of their parts from China and Malaysia nowdays.


I started green and knew nothing, but my first purchase over 2 years ago was from asc365.net 24 inch rabbit Plotter with 15X15 heat press and hat press and have no regrets one bit .The guys name is Wei and to this day he still treats me like I just purchased the products EXCELLENT customer service and great prices.
He offers the package deals on ebay also and has added screen printing equipment.Hope you find this to be of help.


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

I checked out ACS365 and was surprised that they don't list the price for anything. Never a good sign.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Crit21 said:


> I checked out ACS365 and was surprised that they don't list the price for anything. Never a good sign.


The site I go to is New Page 2 find the link on the left hand side and the price is at the bottom of each description not sure why you aren't seeing them.Try looking again.


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh, now I see it. The prices are in such small print.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

Crit21 said:


> Oh, now I see it. The prices are in such small print.


Glad you found them.Good luck on your search.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Crit21 said:


> No offense intended, but when someone says pick the one made in Japan, but says both are made in China, it felt like someone was pulling the newbie's leg. As you can see, I'm totally new at this.
> 
> I'm on an extremely limited budget, as we are now starting to pay business bills out of pocket. Would someone please recommend an inexpensive, reliable vinyl cutter?


The Craft Robo is made in China. It is a useful little cutter for garment vinyl, but it is restricted by its limited cutting width. You can work around this by designing to suit the capabilities of the machine. 

Unless you are planning on doing signage a 24" cutter would take up a lot of room in your workshop.


----------



## Crit21 (Apr 4, 2009)

CUSTOM UK said:


> The Craft Robo is made in China. It is a useful little cutter for garment vinyl, but it is restricted by its limited cutting width. You can work around this by designing to suit the capabilities of the machine.
> 
> Unless you are planning on doing signage a 24" cutter would take up a lot of room in your workshop.


 
So my choice is Chinese and Chinese. LOL.

I ordered the USCutter MH721 this morning. I believe it's Chinese.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Many models of Epson printers are also made in China as are much of the the electronics used in Western made equipment. Even my IBM computer was made in China 

Doubt if you'd find any piece of equipment nowadays, where at least part of it didn't originate from China. Nothing to worry about though, as most of them use Western design technology.


----------



## kenimes (Feb 12, 2008)

Crit21 said:


> So my choice is Chinese and Chinese. LOL.
> 
> I ordered the USCutter MH721 this morning. I believe it's Chinese.


 
Yea- the Craft Robo is made in China, but has Japanese technology.

The MH721 is Chinese made, with Chinese technology.

You will be happy with the MH721, especially considering the price point.


----------

